
Cloudflare stores extreme neo-Nazi content on UK soil - jlangenauer
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/feb/10/web-giant-cloudflare-storing-extreme-neo-nazi-content-on-uk-soil
======
guitarbill
> Yet Cloudflare’s use of edge servers that cache clients’ content inside
> Europe has, according to Mulhall, raised the prospect that they are breaking
> laws by storing content that breaches domestic legislation.

Nope, otherwise anybody who caches stuff would get into trouble.

The far bigger problem is how something so terrible can pass as journalism.
It's basically a hit-piece to try and guilt trip Cloudflare into becoming part
of the censorship machine the UK wants. And the "journalist"/hack who wrote it
knows this, hence the very careful wording ("according to Mulhall"). But I
suppose any nuance or a counter-opinion/point would be effort. For example,
the UK is quite happy blocking sites for right-holders - why stop there [0]?
Will somebody please think of the children!

[0]
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/29/ukgovs_interwebs_mi...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/29/ukgovs_interwebs_mission_creep_now_it_plans_to_get_isps_to_block_extremist_sites_too/)

